# Water Temp Gage



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Was wondering where your water temperature gage needle sits when the engine is at operating temperature?

Mine sits just a hair below the half way mark ... was wondering if that's normal. I bought this car used and don't know if it has a stock thermostat in it or not.

Also, I've notice that the water temp gage really moves from cold to the middle point of the gage pretty fast during warm-up. Almost seems like it moves too fast ... have you guys noticed this?

I've noticed my car surges quite a bit while driving it with a cold engine, but once the engine gets to full temperature it runs good. Gas mileage is around 24~25 mph on mostly highway driving, so was wondering if maybe the thermostat is too cold, or maybe the water temp sensor is getting flakey and causing slightly low gas mileage.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats about right. mine sits at the same point and rises quickly too.
you can check your coolant temp sensor though. its supposed to be at a certain resistance, if its not, it tells the computer that the engine is at a different temp than it really is.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I do remember seeing the test of the coolant temp sensor. Here's the info off of AutoZone's website.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM

So is the stock thermostat around 194 deg F ... which is the hot test point shown in the manual.

According the the on-line manual, there are two separate temp sensors ... one for the the ECU and one for the gage. See Figure 3 quote:

"The engine coolant temperature sensor (1) and coolant temperature gauge sender (2) are located on the side of the cylinder head, under the intake manifold The coolant temperature sensor is located directly under the fuel pressure regulator."


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

I just replaced my themostat last week with an OEM one , both are 170 deg . 

My gauge move pretty fast here too I guess that's "normal" with this model . I bought the car in 1998 w/48 000Km and it always goes like that .


----------

